# What am I doing in Bucks County, PA next weekend?



## Jeni (Jun 26, 2008)

Need some suggestions- we are staying in Berwyn, about 30 miles west of Philly. Arriving late Wednesday night, Thursday at Sesame Place, Friday at Longwoood Gardens...need suggestions for Saturday and Sunday. It'll be me, DH, son who is 3, cousin who is 15 (girl), and parents in their late 50s. Suggestions? We have NO desire to go into Philly this trip, nor do we wish to drive out to Lancaster this trip. Thanks-

Jeni


----------



## zazz (Jun 26, 2008)

Why limit yourself to Bucks County?  Yes they have Sesame Place, but you are staying in Chester County and will be closer to Montgomery and Delaware Counties.  We're very nice people here in Montco.

Couple of things.  If you are going to be at Longwood Gardens, you are going to be pretty close to the Brandywine Battlefield site.  If the American Revolution is your thing, of course, Valley Forge is not far away from Berwyn.

Since you have the kiddies, I guess a winery visit probably is not in the cards although Chadds Ford winery is a couple minutes away from Longwood.

The QVC Studio Park is pretty close, I guess between Longwood and Berwyn off Route 202.  They offer a tour of the studios where you can watch the broadcast live.  They also have live audience shows that you can find on their website.  There is a QVC store at the studio and an outlet store one exit north off 202 in Frazer.

South on 202 is the tour of Winterthur, one of the DuPont mansions in Delaware.  That's a bit of a drive from Berwyn, but pretty close to the Longwood area.  Very nice tour of the home and gardens, although a bit pricey.

You can always head over to King of Prussia Mall, if that is your thing.  

I would suggest the Barnes Foundation which is an art museum out in Lower Merion, but to get tickets you usually have to make reservations well in advance, offer a small child as a sacrifice and earn the favor of Zeus.  So that's probably out.

If you really do want to spend time up in Bucks, you can head up to New Hope and Peddlers Village.  They are good for a day of walking around with light shopping and decent eats.


----------



## Zac495 (Jun 26, 2008)

I second Peddler's Village - and there's some nice wine tasting up there. You're staying around the corner from where I live - pm me for restaurant suggestions if you're interested.

You're not far from Hershey - Chocolate World is delightful - and "free." I use quotation marks because you can't get out without spending money in the gift shop. 

Valley Forge is a nice park - fun to see the old cannons and where the men lived - in the cabins.


----------



## Sea Six (Jun 26, 2008)

Zip up the Turnpike and visit Dorney Park in Lehigh County.  Fun for kids of all ages.  Don't be afraid of the Flying Dutchman.


----------



## irishween (Jun 26, 2008)

If you head out to the Lancaster area you could go to Dutch Wonderland - an amusement park center on the younger children.  There is also the Strasburg railroad - plus amish country and outlets.  If you go to Peddlers Village in Lahaska (Bucks County) there is shopping, a carousel, and a place called Giggleberry Fair.  The kids love it.  There is also a steam engine in New Hope that you can take a ride on -the New Hope Ivyland railroas.  You can sometimes eat meals while you take the ride, and there is an option for entertainment for children also.  New Hope is very close to Lahaska. I live in Montgomery County which is between where you will be staying and Bucks County.  There are many historical places you can visit. If you would like more info on any of these pm me.


----------



## dmharris (Jun 26, 2008)

If you like antiques (and I mean the REAL thing), Winterthur is fabulous! http://www.winterthur.org/visiting/visiting.asp

I've been going there pre the internet, so take a look at this link.  They have a Fairy Tale garden which would be a great place for the 3 and 15 year old while you did a tour of the house.  Even the drive in the area is breathtaking.


----------



## Jeni (Jun 27, 2008)

zazz said:


> Why limit yourself to Bucks County?  Yes they have Sesame Place, but you are staying in Chester County and will be closer to Montgomery and Delaware Counties.  We're very nice people here in Montco.



Thanks- we're not limited to Bucks County. Anything within a 1 hour radius of Berwyn is fine with us. :whoopie:


----------



## Jeni (Jun 27, 2008)

Are there any swimming lakes (with beach) in the area?


----------



## gorevs9 (Jun 27, 2008)

irishween said:


> If you head out to the Lancaster area you could go to Dutch Wonderland - an amusement park center on the younger children.  There is also the Strasburg railroad - plus amish country and outlets.  If you go to Peddlers Village in Lahaska (Bucks County) there is shopping, a carousel, and a place called Giggleberry Fair.  The kids love it.  There is also a steam engine in New Hope that you can take a ride on -the New Hope Ivyland railroas.  You can sometimes eat meals while you take the ride, and there is an option for entertainment for children also.  New Hope is very close to Lahaska. I live in Montgomery County which is between where you will be staying and Bucks County.  There are many historical places you can visit. If you would like more info on any of these pm me.


I'm not sure where it is relative to Bucks County, but is Roadside America still in operation?  I remember going there when I was a "wee little lad" in 5th grade (part of a school trip to Valley Forge).


----------



## irishween (Jun 27, 2008)

I never heard of Roadside America.  I googled it and it looks neat.  As far as lakes go, I am not sure of any that you can swim in nearby.  Some lake areas that you might want to look into are French Creek - this is pretty close to where you are staying and has a swimming pool available, Peace Valley Park 9Lake Galena), Marsh Creek,  or Lake Nocamixon.


----------



## zazz (Jun 27, 2008)

Jeni said:


> Are there any swimming lakes (with beach) in the area?



Well someone mentioned Dorney Park up in Allentown.  I think they still have a waterpark as well.

Or you can go to Hershey as someone else suggested, but I wouldnn't go unless you want to spend the day at Hersheypark.  Its a schlep to get out there and the World of Chocolate thing is about 10 minutes worth.  Then you spend money in the gift shop.


----------

